

Poverty goes straight to the brain. - raleec
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/03/poordevelopment/

======
raleec
I didn't notice the date until I posted, but it seems to correlate succinctly
with this recent post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2129707>

